# [SOLVED] Case fan



## adhunt (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi, excuse my ignorance, but should my new 8cm case fan blow into or suck out of the case?! :wave:


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: Case fan*

If the fan is at the front, it should suck, if at the rear, blow out of the case to act as a exhaust.


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: Case fan*

Wheres the fan at, front, rear, top, side? If its in the front, it should
draw air in, if its on the back it should suck air out, if its on the top
it should suck are out I think on that one. If its on the side most
folks like it blowing air out of case, but on one machine I put together
I actually got the cpu a little cooler by having the fan suck air in.
With the exception of the top fan and the side, my other recommendations
are correct.


----------



## adhunt (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: Case fan*

Yeah it's the back, so out then... cheers.


----------

